# Which order to update drivers



## eugeneg (Sep 26, 2003)

I've acquired a chronilogically challenged PC. Being a Duron 800MHz it wasn't too fast so I bought an AGP graphics card - but there's no display. The monitor works fine when connected to the video out port of the mainboard. I probably need to get drivers for the graphics card, or maybe flash the mainboard, or update the chipset code, or the BIOS.... But which ? And in what order ?

Mainboard: PCChips M810LR
Chipset: SiS 730S
BIOS: AMI v1.21.06
Graphics card: SiS6326


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Do U Know if the graphics gard compatable with MoBo - ie AGP Voltage???

Did you load the drivers for the new agp card when you installed it??

When you say "chronilogically challenged PC" what exactly do you mean....

The system when aquired - presumably had the software and worked Ok - apart from speed. so i suspect most of the drivers are OK. 

Now someone here with more expertise will be able to help regarding speeding up the PC, with memory etc etc if its possible


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Apr 24, 2004)

etaf is right.
It is probably an incompatability with your AGP slot and the card you are trying to use.
You need to be careful when doing that and always check for compatability.
You could fry your motherboard and the card if you don't check.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/6629

What display cards work on the M810LMR?

Here is the official list take from the PC Chips M810LMR info page: 
Model Chipset Memory Manufacture

GeForce 32M Creative 3D Blaster CT6940 
GeForce 256 32M ASUS V6600 
GeForce 256 32M Creative CT6970 
GeForce 256 DDR 32M ASUS V6800 
GeForce 2 MX 32M ASUS AGP-V7100 
GeForce 2 MX 32M WinFast 
GeForce 2 GTS 32M WinFast 
GeForce 2 GTS DDR 32M ASUS AGP-7700D 
GeForce 2 GTS DDR 32M ELSA GLADIAC 
GeForce 2 GTS DDR 32M MSI MS-8815 
GeForce 2 GTS DDR PRO 64M ELSA GLADIAC 
GeForce 2 GTS DDR PRO 64M GIGABYTE GV-GF2010 
GeForce 3 DDR 64M ELSA GLADIAC 920 
Matrox Productiva G100 8M Matrox 
Matrox Millennium G200 32M MATROX 
Matrox Millennium G200 8M TAGRAM 
PERMEDIA2 8M WinFast 3D L2300 
RIVA TNT 16M WinFast 3D S320 
RIVA TNT2 32M ASUS AGP-V3800 
RIVA TNT2 32M Creative CT6810 
RIVA TNT2 Vanta 32M Top solution 
RIVA TNT2 M64 16M PixelView


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see this thread
http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/6629

Re: M810LR Motherboard 
Here are some other cards that users have had success with. Note that many card have to be set to AGP 1x with a tool such as Rivatuner, to run with any stability. This has to be done in safe mode with some XP systems. While this affects 3DMark scores, gaming performance is unlikely to be affected in this motherboard. The revision number of the board tested on is listed where available. Just because your revision might not be listed, doesn't necesarily mean it won't work for you (unless specified in list of cards that do not work).

Abit Siluro Geforce2 MX400 64MB (on WinXP and v3.0 & v7.0a MB) 
Abit Siluro Geforce4 MX440 (on WinXP with v5.0 MB) 
Abit Siluro FX5200 128Mb DDR (on WinXP with rev 7, Must set to 'AGP 1x' to be stable) 
AOpen GeForce 2 Ti 64MB (on Motherboard Rev 3.0 ) 
AOpen GeForce 4 Ti4200 64MB (on Motherboard Rev 7.1a with AGP x1 ) 
AOpen VideoStation GF2/MX400 (Rev. 3 worked, but locked up on Rev. 5) 
Asus AGP-7100 Magic Geforce2 MX200 32MB TV-out (at AGP 4x mode) 
Asus AGP-7100 Geforce2 ALL except the pro version in rev 3.0 
Asus AGP-7100 Geforce2 MX 
Asus AGP-7100 Geforce2 PRO MX400 (except rev 3.0 motherboard) 
Asus AGP-7700D Geforce2 GTS DDR 32MB 
Asus Geforce2 Ti 64MB 
Asus Geforce 2 GTS 
ATI Radeon VE - all motherboards 
ATI Radeon 7000 SDR (works in all boards. Disable Video Shadow in the bios) 
ATI Radeon 7200 (Motherboard Rev. 5/7, No go on Rev. 3) 
ATI Radeon 7500 (Motherboard Rev. 5/7, No go on Rev. 3) 
ATI Radeon 7500 All-In-wonder (Motherboard Rev. 5/7, Disable Video Shadow in the bios) 
ATI Radeon 8500 (Motherboard Rev. 3, Rev. 5) 
ATI Radeon 8500 128MB LE (Motherboard Rev. 7.1a and latest Catalyst drivers) 
ATI Radeon 8500dv All-In-Wonder (Motherboard Rev. 7.0a)
- Board had to be modified to fit this card and firewire ports had to be disabled. 
ATI Radeon 9000 (Motherboard Rev. 7.0a - but one guy had a few conflict problems) 
ATI Radeon 9500 Pro (Rev. 5.0 & Catalyst 3.6 drivers, - but infinite loop problems with XP for one person) 
ATI Rage IIC AGP (Motherboard Rev 1.6) - supports widescreen resolutions! 
ATI Rage 128 All-In-Wonder PCI (non-pro) (Motherboard Rev. 3, Rev. 5) 
ATI Rage Pro 128 All-In-Wonder AGP 
ATI Rage Pro 128 All-In-Wonder PCI 
ATI Rage XPert 2000 Pro - works in all boards 
BFG Asylum Geforce 4 Ti4200 128MB (rev 5.0 with 30.82 Detonators) 
Chaintech (VideoExcel) TNT2 M64 32MB AGP (AGP 2x) 
Chaintech Chameleon GeForce3 Ti-200 (Motherboard Rev. 5) 
Chaintech (VideoExcel) GF2-Ti (Motherboard Rev. 3, Rev. 5) 
Chaintech 421 GeForce4 MX 420 - Rev. 5/7. (Worked "somewhat" in Rev. 3) 
Chaintech 424 GeForce4 - Rev. 7, unstable in Rev. 5/3. 
Chaintech 448 GeForce4 440 128Bit DDR - Rev. 3.0 
Chaintech A-G448 GeForce4 440 64MB DDR w/tv - Rev. 7.1. 
Chaintech SiS 315 - Works in all boards. 
Creative Labs 3D Blaster Banshee PCI 
Creative Labs TNT2 M64 (CT6983) 
Creative Labs Geforce2 MX 400 AGP 
Creative Labs GeForce3 Ti200 
Creative Labs Geforce 4 MX440 (except rev 3 motherboard runs a little unstable) 
Daytona GeForce 2 MX200 
Diamond Viper Card V770 32MB (rev 3.0) 
Elsa Victory Erazor (AGP at 2x and 4x) 
Gainward CardExpert GeForce 2 MX400 
Gainward GeForce 2 MX200 PCI 
Gainward GeForce 2 Ti/450 
Gainward GeForce 4 MX440 AGP 8x (Rev 1.6 with Jan 2003 bios, runs at AGP 4x) 
Gainward GeForce 4 Ti4200 (must be set to AGP 1x) 
Gigabyte Radeon 9000 Pro (must be set to AGP 2x or 1x) 
Inno3D TNT2-M64 
Inno3D Tornado Geforce2 400MX (Motherboard Rev. 7.0) 
Inno3D Tornado Geforce3 Ti200 - Rev. 3.0 & Windows 98SE/2000/XP/2003 Server 
Inno3D Geforce 4 MX 440 (works, however some had problems) 
Inno3D Tornado Geforce 4 Ti 4200 (Motherboard Rev. 7.0, AGP set to 1x) 
I/O MagicGeforce 2-MX200 
Jupiter 888 Evil Master - Radeon 7500 
Leadtek Winfast GeForce 2 MX200 
Leadtek Geforce 4-420MX (Motherboard Rev. 7.0a) 
Leadtek A170 Geforce 4-440MX 64MB (Motherboard Rev. 7.0a) 
Matrox G400 AGP -all motherboards 
Matrox G450 AGP -all motherboards 
Matrox G550 AGP -all motherboards 
MSI GeForce 2 MX400/T 
MSI GeForce2 GTS 32MB DDR (all AGP 4x on Win98/XP and RedHat 7.1) 
MSI GeForce 4 MX440 - One person says it works fine, another had stability problems 
MSI GeForce 4 MX440 64 DDR with TV-OUT (rev 7.1 and set AGP to 1x, dets 28.90 and 40.72) 
MSI GeForce 4 Ti4200 
NVIDIA GeForce 2 MX/MX 400 
- but you have to run AGP transfer rate at 2x using PowerStrip on some cards 
NVIDIA GeForce 2 MX200 64MB running great on a rev 3.0a motherboard 
NVIDIA GeForce 2 GTS 64MB runs great on rev 3.0 motherboard 
Pine TNT2 M64 32MB AGP 
Pine GeForce2 MX400 64MB with TV Out 
PixelView TNT2-Ultra 
PixelView GeForce 4 Ti4200 - Worked in Rev. 7, somewhat in Rev5, but nothing in Rev. 3. 
PNY Verto NVidia GeForce 2 MX200 (Rev 7.0a, Jan 03 bios) 
PNY Verto NVidia GeForce 2 Ti 64MB 
PNY NVidia GeForce 3 Titanium Ti200 (rev 5/7) 
PNY Verto NVidia GeForce4 Ti4200 64MB DDR (Motherboard Rev. 7.0a) 
PNY Verto NVidia GeForce4 Ti4400 (Motherboard = Amptron K7-810LM) 
Powercolor "Powered by ATI" 7500LE runs fine on all except revision 3.0 Motherboard. 
PowercolorGeForce 2 MX200 32MB AGP (AGP 4x)

Powercolor GeForce 2 MX400 32MB AGP tv-out

Powercolor GeForce 3 Ti200 tv-out (Rev 7.1a)

Powercolor GeForce 4 MX440 w/ tv-out (rev v7.0a, 41.09 dets, AGP 1x)

Powercolor GeForce FX 5200 on a Revision 3.0

Prolink GeForce 4 MX440 (Rev 1.6, 41.09 dets, must disable 'AGP fastwrites' with Rivatuner to be stable)

S-Media Geforce 4 MX440 (rev v7.1c with latest bios) 
Saphire Radeon 9000 128MB DDR with TV out 
SIS 315 (known to work with all Motherboard revisions) 
Sparkle 6600 GeForce2 Ti 
ST Lab Geforce 2 MX 400 with TV OUT 64 MB AGP on Rev 5 Motherboard at AGP 4x
- overclocks to 201 Mhz core and 191 MHz memory (no extra cooling) 
Trident Blade XP - Works in all revs. 
Tybotech Geforce 2 MX2 200 32 MB (flawless at AGP 2x) 
Typhoon Matrix II GeForce 2 GTS 32MB - Rev. 7.0a Board 
Visiontek GeForce 2 MX400 64MB PCI - Rev 5.0 
Visiontek GeForce 3 Ti200 64MB AGP Xtasy 6564 
Visiontek GeForce 3 Ti200 (Motherboard Rev. 3, Rev. 5) 
Voodoo3 2000 PCI 
Voodoo3 3000 PCI 
Voodoo4 4500 PCI 
XFX GeForce 2 MX400 64MB TV-out 
XFX GeForce 4 440MXSE (Motherboard Rev. 7.1a, Rev. 7.1c and Win2k (not WinME)) 
XFX GeForce 4 Ti4200 64MB DDR (Motherboard Rev. 3)

Cards that some people couldn't get to work for various reasons:

3D Labs Oxygen GVX210 won't run on any revision Motherboard 
Abit GeForce 4 Ti4600 won't run on any revision Motherboard 
Apollo KyroII on Rev 5 Motherboard 
Asus V7100 GeForce 2 Pro no go (ALL other V7100 work ok) 
Asus GeForce 3 ALL series no go 
Asus V8440 GF4 MX440 won't run on any revision Motherboard 
Asus V8440 GF4 Ti440 
ATI Radeon 7200 (Motherboard Rev. 3 just blank screen, works on Rev. 5/7) 
ATI Radeon 8500 All-In-Wonder - On Rev 7 series motherboard. 
Seems that capacitor on motherboard left no room to insert this card. No capacitor on earlier boards. 
ATI RAGE II+DVD PCI - using generic drivers 
ECS SIS315 AGP 
Chaintech GeForce 4 Ti- NONE of this series work on any revision. 
Chaintech 421 GF4MX 420 - revision 3 Motherboard not stable 
Chaintech 424 GF4MX 440 - revision 5/3 Motherboard not stable 
Creative Labs 3D Blaster Geforce 3 Ti200 64MB 
Elsa Geforce 3 Ti200 
Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 64mb AGP
- Driver issue! Limited function with Windows Standard VGA driver, but freezes with it's own driver! 
Hercules Kyro II 4500 (Motherboard Rev. 3, Rev. 5) 
Maddog Multimedia 64 Mb AGP TV-Out - did not work on Rev.5 
MSI GeForce 4 MX440 - One person had stability problems 
PixelView GeForce 4 Ti4200 - no go in rev 3.0 and worked a little in 5.0 
PNY GeForce 3 Ti200 - not good in rev 3.0 bu worked on in rev 5/7 
Powercolor"Powered by ATI" 7500LE runs unstable on revision 3.0 Motherboard. Other revisions ok. 
S3 Savage 4 / Savage 2000. No card with this chipset has worked,as yet. 
Visiontek VisionTek Geforce2 32MB GTS DDR with rev. 3.0 board 
Visiontek GF3 Ti500 no-go, just beeps (Motherboard Rev. 3, Rev. 5) 
Voodoo 3/4/5 All AGP Voodoo. Windows detects these cards ok, but the card/drivers malfunction. No solution as yet.


----------



## eugeneg (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks for comments.

> Do U Know if the graphics gard compatable with MoBo - ie AGP Voltage???
No. I'll have to search the manufacturers' Web sites for voltage requirements - i hadn't realized this could be an issue.

> Did you load the drivers for the new agp card when you installed it??
No - I tried to explain in the question that I thought that may me an issue, but I'm not sure if the BIOS, MoBo and/or chipset need be updated too, and in which order.

> When you say "chronilogically challenged PC" what exactly do you mean....
Old & slow.

> The system when aquired - presumably had the software and worked Ok - apart from speed. so I suspect most of the drivers are OK. 
No - I got the system without a disk.

The graphics card I have is not shown in the list Etaf kindly posted. That doesn't mean it won't work necessarily though. Perhaps I should download the graphics card drivers first. Should I disable the existing standard VGA ones first ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I will leave this for someone more knowledgeable to answer. I could not find much help on variuos websites including pcchios for this, i'm sure its there just needs a lot more time searching


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Go into the BIOS and disable the onboard video.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you never get a display with the AGP card then its not a driver problem since drivers are not required for display at BOOT/POST.

You probably need to get the manual for the motherboard and find out gow to disable the onboard video, or how to enable or make the AGP card the default/primary video adaptor. This may be done in the BIOS using the intergrated adaptor or via jumpers on the motherboard.


----------



## eugeneg (Sep 26, 2003)

I've been in the AMI BIOS (dated 7/15/97) and set the Primary Graphics Adapter to both 'PCI' and 'OnBoard AGP' with the same results: no POST display at all at all.

I think the mainboard needs drivers. It reports as PC Chips 810LR (the LR stands for Lan Ready), but there is no LAN port. I looked on the PC Chips Web site but none of the board diagrams I looked at were physically the same as the one I have. Also, their downloads are just one .EXE for the update and one .EXE for the flash utility - no documentation. Given the likelyhood of making this board unusable I think I'll give up trying to add a video card. Incidentally, the CD which came with the board does not allow me to install any drivers: I keep getting a dialog box "HKEY_DYN_DATA\Config Manager\Enum can't be found" then it exits without apparently doing anything.

I guess I could try adding memory to speed it up, or buy a new mainboard, or just leave it alone. All a bit unsatisfactory really.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Drivers only matter after Windows loads, not before. This is a BIOS issue, what card do you have exactly? You may be able to get A PCI Video card but it wouldn't be as good as an AGP card.

This is a typical PCCHIPS issue - terrible products backed up by terrible support.


----------

